# General Protection Fault in Module VBRUN300.DLL



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

I am running a genealogy program off of a zip disk, with a shortcut to my desktop, and I have always have.

I had just used the program just minutes before downloading a Windows update called : Cumulative Security Update for Internet Explorer 6 Service Pack 1 (KB832894)

Now when I try to run the program weather straight off the disk or from the desktop shortcut I get the following message :

BK5W caused a general protection fault in module VBRUN300.DLL at 0019:000063c2.
Registers:
EAX=000366f7 CS=4e27 EIP=000063c2 EFLGS=00000202 EBX=00034ef0 SS=1947 ESP=0000708e EBP=00007104 ECX=00036b9f DS=66f7 ESI=000064e2 FS=05df EDX=81dd5bel ES=0000 EDI-000070ee GS=0000 
Bytes at CS:EIP:
26 ad ff e0 1c 8b 76 02 8a 66 02 80 e4 01 f6
Stack dump:
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
00000000

Can someone please tell me how to correct this problem, this is a very important program to me.

Also after the download Norton's system works got the same message, but I suppose I fixed that with getting rid of unnecessary reg. and making more space, but it made no change to the BK5 program.

Thanks for your help,

Surmay


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

OK,

I've been reading through all post I could find that had something similar in common with my problem.

One person posted to download and run Spybot, adware and hijack this.

I had already ran the first two before I posted originally, so I went ahead and downloaded hijack this and ran ran it, this is what it came up with.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 6:49:10 PM, on 02/03/2004
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\SYMTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON UTILITIES\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON CLEANSWEEP\CSINJECT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\AVGSERV9.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\AVGCC32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTRIGUE LEARNING\PCBODYGUARD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COSMI\HELPEXPRESS\DEBRA MALECKI\HXDL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RPCSS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\IOMEGA\TOOLS\IMGICON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON CLEANSWEEP\CSINSM32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton CleanSweep\Monwow.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\AU30TRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\OUTLOOK EXPRESS\MSIMN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\OOBE\BLANK.HTM
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\OOBE\BLANK.HTM
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\hpztsb04.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VortexTray] C:\WINDOWS\au30setp.exe 3
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CriticalUpdate] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NPROTECT] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\avgcc32.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCBG] C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTRIGUE LEARNING\pcbodyguard.exe /start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCDRealtime] C:\WINDOWS\realtime.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SaveDate] C:\WINDOWS\SaveStartDate.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LexStart] lexstart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [New.net Startup] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\NEWDOT~1\NEWDOT~2.DLL,NewDotNetStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SymTray - Norton SystemWorks] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SymTray.exe "Norton SystemWorks"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [NPROTECT] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [CSINJECT.EXE] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton CleanSweep\CSINJECT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Avgserv9.exe] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\Avgserv9.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [HXDL.EXE] C:\Program Files\Cosmi\HelpExpress\Debra Malecki\HXDL.EXE -from="HXIUL.EXE" -to="HXIUL.EXE" 
O4 - Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O4 - Startup: IomegaWare.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\IomegaWare\Commander.exe
O4 - Startup: Iomega QuikSync.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\QuikSync\QuikSync.exe
O4 - Startup: Iomega Icons.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\Tools\imgicon.exe
O4 - Startup: Iomega Startup Options.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\Tools\imgstart.exe
O4 - Startup: CleanSweep Smart Sweep-Internet Sweep.lnk = C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton CleanSweep\csinsm32.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cac&hed Snapshot of Page - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Si&milar Pages - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward &Links - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate into English - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/SymAData.dll
O16 - DPF: {E77C0D62-882A-456F-AD8F-7C6C9569B8C7} (ActiveDataObj Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/ActiveData.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37946.3898148148
O16 - DPF: {4E888414-DB8F-11D1-9CD9-00C04F98436A} - https://webresponse.one.microsoft.com/oas/ActiveX/winrep.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst0309.cab
O16 - DPF: {75565ED2-1560-4F15-B841-20358DE6A0D1} (ImageControl Class) - http://content.ancestry.com/asfiles/files/install/MFImgVwr.cab
O16 - DPF: {90C9629E-CD32-11D3-BBFB-00105A1F0D68} (InstallShield International Setup Player) - http://www.installengine.com/engine/isetup.cab
O16 - DPF: {861DB4B6-3838-11D2-8E50-002018200E57} (MrSIDI Control) - http://images.myfamily.net/isfiles/downloads/MrSIDI.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2003120501/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {80DD2229-B8E4-4C77-B72F-F22972D723EA} (AvxScanOnline Control) - http://www.bitdefender.com/scan/Msie/bitdefender.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab

I am ignorant to all of this so I really hope someone reading will understand all of this and help me out.

Thanks again,

Surmay


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

Somebody out there has to be able to help me, I'm trying everything I can get my hands on.

Genealogy is my hobby, I have been doing this for over 25 years and all the info. I've been able to gather is on this program.

Please Help !

I just ran Dr. Watson that was suggested on another thread, here is the results :

***********************************************

Visual Basic 3.0 runtime library performed an invalid memory access.

Module Name: VBRUN300.DLL
Description: Visual Basic 3.0 runtime library
Version: 03.00.0538
Product: Visual Basic 3.0
Manufacturer: Microsoft Corporation

Application Name: BK5W.EXE
Description: Brother's Keeper
Version: 5.2.1.36
Product: Brother's Keeper
Manufacturer: Brother's Keeper

--------------------
If the Taskbar is behaving strangely, try exiting IMGICON.

Module Name: IMGICON.EXE
Description: IMGICON
Version: 6, 2, 0, 0
Product: Iomega Corp. IMGICON 6.2
Manufacturer: Iomega Corp.

************************************************

I tried repair on IE, and nothing.

*************************************************

I ran Belarc Advisor to get you the most accurate information :

Operating System
Windows 98 SE (build 4.10.2222

System Model
Dell Computer Corporation XPST550

Processor
550 megahertz Intel Pentium III
32 kilobyte primary memory cache
512 kilobyte secondary memory cache

Drives
80.00 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
76.22 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

HP CD-Writer+ 9300 [CD-ROM drive]
TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-R1102 [CD-ROM drive]
Generic floppy disk drive (3.5")

IOMEGA ZIP 100 [Hard drive] (100 MB) -- drive 1, rev 23.D
WDC WD800JB-00ETA0 [Hard drive] (80.03 GB) -- drive 0, s/n WD-WCAHL3683005, rev 77.07W77, SMART Status: Healthy

Memory Modules
512 Megabytes Installed Memory

Slot 'J6J1' has 128 MB
Slot 'J6J2' has 128 MB
Slot 'J7J1' has 256 MB

Controllers
Standard Floppy Disk Controller
Intel 82371AB/EB PCI Bus Master IDE Controller
Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)

Display
NVIDIA RIVA TNT2 Model 64 [Display adapter]
Default Monitor

Bus Adapters
Intel 82371AB/EB PCI to USB Universal Host Controller

Multimedia
Vortex AU8830 Gameport Interface
Vortex AU8830 MPU-401 Interface
Vortex AU8830 PCI Audio
Vortex AU8830 Sound Blaster Pro Emulation

Communications
U.S. Robotics 56K PCI Software Modem
F5D5000, PCI Card/Desktop Network PCI Card
Network Card MAC Address: 00:30:BD:28:4C:F1
Network IP Address: 192.168.1.3 / 8

Other Devices
PCI Modem Enumerator
CanoScan D1230U
Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
Vortex AU8830 Multifunction PCI Platform
InkJet Color Printer
USB Root Hub

********************************************

I have re-installed the program with nothing changing, the same fault continues to pop-up and prevents me from running the program.

I also ran system file checker, it did come up with one problem. I ran repair, it corrected the problem there.

But the original problem has remained unchanged !

I'd really appreciate any and all help here,

[email protected]


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

Well since I did'nt hear from anyone offering help, I must assume no one reading knew what to do either.

So I decided to try some more things myself, nothing drastic now.

I'm writing this in case anyone else ever has this or similar problem, because I did get the problem straightened out.

Everything is perfectly fine, once again !

I tried a different disk with a different program in my computer and the program worked fine.

I took this disk with the program I was having problems with and stuck it in another computer I had, and I got the same error.

OK, so at least at this point it had to be something on the disk directly.

So I make a copy of the disk and sat it aside.

I took the problem disk and ran Norton's Fix Disk on it, everything came out fine until it got to the scan-disk part.

There's a bad sector in *****, do you want to move info from that bad spot to another. At this point what choice did I have, so I clicked yes.

Norton's did it's thing with the disk and I ran the Norton's program again just to be sure everything was fine, yes including scan-disk.

I next tried the program on the disk I fixed, with the shortcut on my desktop and everything worked just fine.

I repeated the procedure on the original disk and made another new copy checked all three and they work great.

Afterwards I did play around with the original deleting files to make more room, tried it out and it works fine.

I then made copies of that one also, and I will use that copy of the original with more space, and hold the others for backup.

I hope this might help someone else out there someday, who was as lost and confused as I was.

I still don't know why the same error occurred with another program just about at the same time, but right now I don't care everything is working fine and there are no more errors.

Thanks for reading everyone !

surmay


----------

